# Toe amputated and still limping



## Wis (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has had problems with their dog after one of the middle front toes has been amputated. I am minding a friends dog who isn't weight bearing on that foot. The leg is much thinner on that side and I am assuming that the muscle is wasting away. Tass is in fine spirits but I hate seeing her hobbling around. The operation was done a couple of months ago.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Poor Tass, I hope they talk with the vet about that. Why was the toe amputated?


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

Why was the toe removed?

Is the dog any different on pain meds?

What has the vet said about the limping?

Have they consulted with a specialist?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My boy Calvin had to have a toe amputated last fall. His was an end toe, and you'd never know it. He flies like the wind, no limping. My Vet did say, it would be harder on him if it was a middle toe. After two months, I would be very concerned; Calvin never lost any muscle mass. I would be back at the vet, unless you know of an underlying issue to cause the loss. I hope it get resolved quickly without losing any more muscle mass! Keep us posted....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once had a dog have an injury on her joint, I forget exactly how it happened, I think she jumped against an exposed nail on the deck. I had her treated at the vets. She would not use that leg for at least three months! I took her back after the first month, vet told me it had become a habit, she was fine, and once she realized she could use it again she would. Sure enough, with time she did.

I wonder if now she need to build up the wasted muscle.


----------



## Tricia (Jul 30, 2013)

Our dog broke a nail and due to a bad treatment by our vet we took him to another vet for an opinion as it would not heal. The second vet said the only thing to do was amputation of the toe. This went ahead and after a couple of weeks you would not have known he was missing a digit. He never showed any problems because of this so it does not sound normal behaviour.


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

The dogs that I know that have had toes amuputated all needed support on the paw when going out for walks etc. Usuallly we wrapped the foot in a good amount of vet wrap and that did the trick. They just don't have the support that they need when a toe isn't there. The other toes end up taking more stress as well.

Look into wrapping the foot and see if that helps.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Wis (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your replies. This is my first time on anything like this so I am just figuring out how to use it. It was amputated due to an infection. Tass has been back to the original vet and also another one for a second opinion. They can't find any reason for it. She just won't put any weight on it. Thanks for the tip on wrapping it up. Will give that a try.


----------



## Linda Gonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

I too just had to have my golden toe amputated due to a a huge malignant melanoma wrapped around the toe. It has been 2 months and she refused to put any weight on the foot and has a severe limp. The vet has seen her multiple times since the surgery and is unsure why she continues to limp. I would appreciate anyone's feedback or ideas. It is so sad to see her like this and I don't know if she is in pain.


----------

